# Mini Donk Hay Rack?



## wobynwee (Nov 11, 2006)

I was wondering if there is such a thing as a mini horse/donkey hay rack. I thought if I used a hay rack it might cut down on the wasted hay. The breeder told me not to use a standard horse hay rack, as the bars are too far apart and the donkey could get her head stuck in there.

So if anyone knows where I might find such a thing, please share!

PS I went to Equine Affaire in MA yesterday and met a very nice mini donk breeder from Indiana. He had the best mini donk harness...says an Amish guy makes them for him. It was made of biothane (VERY easy to care for...I have a biothane bridle for my TB mare) and looked GREAT. The donkey wearing it was really cute, too




: .


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 12, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]If you know someone who welds, you could ask them to make you a one. I welded up a small version of the big kind that you mount on the wall in your stall for my minis and it works just great. I'm not sure where you could buy one and the shipping would probably be high too. Good luck! Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------

